# romex wire dispenser



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Ive been using the wire wheel from associated electrical products for several months now, and it is well worth the investment.


Have a link?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Have a link?



http://assoc-elec-prod.com/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I used one years ago working for an outfit that specialized in rewires & updates. Worked nice in that situation.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> http://assoc-elec-prod.com/


These are good for 1000 ' reels romex and MC cable just use a 4' piece of 1" rigid metal conduit to support the reels....:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I used one years ago working for an outfit that specialized in rewires & updates. Worked nice in that situation.



They work great for the remodel projects we work on. Might order another one soon.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...cess=search&ID=,All.Manufactures,J.K.Products

I use the above . They hold 250' romex rolls which are easier to hull around than 1000' reels. The "romex caddy" folds for easy storage in our vans.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...cess=search&ID=,All.Manufactures,J.K.Products
> 
> I use the above . They hold 250' romex rolls which are easier to hull around than 1000' reels. The "romex caddy" folds for easy storage in our vans.


Those are good i have that, Great in new construction.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...cess=search&ID=,All.Manufactures,J.K.Products
> 
> I use the above . They hold 250' romex rolls which are easier to hull around than 1000' reels. The "romex caddy" folds for easy storage in our vans.


I have a similar type. Works great unless the wire rides over the side and get wrapped around the bottom. I'm going to try the ones the op posted.

Edit... Just looked at the prices :blink:

Edit again... The owner is a Jesus freak


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I have a similar type. Works great unless the wire rides over the side and get wrapped around the bottom. I'm going to try the ones the op posted.
> 
> Edit... Just looked at the prices :blink:
> 
> Edit again... The owner is a Jesus freak


Jesus Eh!..:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

i use the rack a tiers for 1000 footers... and i make my own for small spools..


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?p...cess=search&ID=,All.Manufactures,J.K.Products
> 
> I use the above . They hold 250' romex rolls which are easier to hull around than 1000' reels. The "romex caddy" folds for easy storage in our vans.


that worked well for me until we wore it out.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> that worked well for me until we wore it out.


These JK Stud reels work great and are very durable. I bought my first one about 16 years ago ( my first year in business ), and it has not worn out. We now have six, two for each truck. They are all well over 5 years old and all working well. There are no plastic parts or bushings on these to wear out. Also they are made in the great USA!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> These JK Stud reels work great and are very durable. I bought my first one about 16 years ago ( my first year in business ), and it has not worn out. We now have six, two for each truck. They are all well over 5 years old and all working well. There are no plastic parts or bushings on these to wear out. Also they are made in the great USA!



A weld broke on mine. Not from abuse. It just broke. So, I went with a different style wire dispenser. Glad yours are working out well. The wire dispensers I use are also American made.:thumbup:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought three of these and they work great. It takes a couple of minutes to set up ut well worth it
They work for both MC and Romex

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Wi...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item3a6254406d


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have the ones made by Carlon. They can either sit on the floor or use the stud bracket and hang on a 2x4. I have had them for 5-6 years and they are still like new. Can't make one as nice for the $40.00 price tag. I used to have 4 that were made very similar the the Carlon that I bought from a small company in Tenn. about 20 years ago for $80.00 a piece but they were stolen off of a jobsite.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I also have a couple of the Carlon cable dispensers. I never used the stud bracket. 
I have used it with 10-3 MC cable no problem. Pulled from the center of the coil. The dispenser has a long eye to guide the cable so MC is not a problem. 

Best $50 you could spend on a cable dispenser.


----------



## davew (Feb 25, 2012)

Another vote for the carlon here.

Inherited three old stud mounts with the heavy metal bases and just hated having them in the van, hated not having a convenient stud, etc.

Saw the carlon at the wholesale house and never went back.


----------



## sparky1423 (Sep 18, 2010)

Long time ago, I worked with a crew that used a standard traffic cone with a plunger. The handle of the plunger went through the top of the cone and attached to a swivel, then a hook. They put a few rolls of romex through the handle and the cone and hung the whole contraption on a doorway header. It's not something I would use, but it worked!


----------



## HVElectrician (Apr 23, 2013)

*I Have a limited # of Carlon WK7203 wire dispensers*



davew said:


> Another vote for the carlon here.
> 
> Inherited three old stud mounts with the heavy metal bases and just hated having them in the van, hated not having a convenient stud, etc.
> 
> Saw the carlon at the wholesale house and never went back.


A supply house near me went outta business and I scooped up some of these, I actually Love them myself. I have them up on Ebay right now & craigslist if your close to Clintondale, NY to avoid shipping fees, I will try and post the Ebay link.




Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130906690445?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll second the carlon ones. About 5 years wth no problems.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

1000' spool.. two 10D nails.. 18" of 1/2" emt.. open bay.... done.. nothing fancy.. cheap... works great.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> 1000' spool.. two 10D nails.. 18" of 1/2" emt.. open bay.... done.. nothing fancy.. cheap... works great.. :thumbsup:


1/2" EMT screwed to shelving in van. Back up to job site, open doors, start pulling rope.

Faster, easier, cheaper, works better than great.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Bender handle with a piece of romex wrapped around it stapled to a stud holding a reel. Been working for a long time. In fact my bender handle may get more use holding a reel of romex then actually bending pipe.

Seems like reels are less waste to me so I don't buy rolls very often at least not for new construction. To each his own tho.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

My favs are the rack a tiers that Harry posted. They work well for all the different types or reels we use. RW90, loomex, AC90 etc etc. Stand them on the floor....use a bender handle to hold the coils and pull the damn wire.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 1/2" EMT screwed to shelving in van. Back up to job site, open doors, start pulling rope.
> 
> Faster, easier, cheaper, works better than great.


Pulling wire from a van outside the building is easier than pulling from a reel right where you are working?

I guess I'm doing it wrong....:blink:


----------



## HVElectrician (Apr 23, 2013)

These ARE for coils of Romex/ BX


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have one that mounts to a 2x4 or 2x6. It works well, but I'm ok with or without it. I've rolled out so many rolls of romex by hand, it's just as fast and neat. 

My helper, however, is helpless without it. We were working in z new garage last week, with all exterior walls. I joking suggested that he get the post hole digger, and set up a 2x4 so he didn't have to roll the wire out by hand. I couldn't believe ha actually did it. 









This was the result. He also uses his iphone to divide a measurement in half.


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

How old is this thread????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cow said:


> Pulling wire from a van outside the building is easier than pulling from a reel right where you are working?
> 
> I guess I'm doing it wrong....:blink:


You obviously don't have to haul the spools in and out, do you? It can't get much easier then.

You just gotta be smart about where you feed the NM into the house. Unless you're wiring a 25,000 sq ft monster, you can pull it everywhere you need to.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Auselect said:


> How old is this thread????


Only a little over a year.


----------



## frankft (Jan 26, 2008)

This is what I uses. I love it.http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/39/E-Z-Roll


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 1/2" EMT screwed to shelving in van. Back up to job site, open doors, start pulling rope.
> 
> Faster, easier, cheaper, works better than great.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

frankft said:


> This is what I uses. I love it.http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/39/E-Z-Roll


When im using that rack, I throw a dead small spool on first that will fit between the wheels, otherwise the bigger spools jam into them when youre trying to roll way.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

HVElectrician said:


> A supply house near me went outta business and I scooped up some of these, I actually Love them myself. I have them up on Ebay right now & craigslist if your close to Clintondale, NY to avoid shipping fees, I will try and post the Ebay link.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130894410827?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> or
> ...


$110, really? They were only $50 new.


----------



## arni19 (Nov 20, 2009)

We use the rack a tiers cable stick for new construction or the racks for rw90 or reno work..http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/6/Rack-A-Tiers-Wire-Dispenser

And

http://store.cableorganizer.com/p-22354-rack-a-tiers-cablestik.aspx

Takes 2 secs to set up, very slick.


----------



## poppy (Dec 26, 2009)

There is no comparison to the wire wheel from associated products.
Tried'em all, and for $130, though it may sound steep, they are so well built, and work so well, for one man pulls. Your first day using it you will regret that you didn't purchase a couple the first go around, or at the very least you will be looking to scrape up some extra cash and thinking of ways to justify another one. 

You can set 2 or 3 up, climb up into the rafters and literally run with six 12/2 homeruns in your hand. Single manned homerun pulling machines. Not just 12/2 but 10/2, 10/3, 8/3 etc. Simply the best. And NO, I am not a paid spokesman. 

I just bought out an existing business, and the guys that stayed on to work for me instantly fell in love with them too.

Once you cut the wire, even if you have 30' - 50' left hanging out, no tangles, dropped coils etc. As fast as you can spin it, count it one, two, three, and all of the wire is neatly back spooled away. So nice.

http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com/wire-wheel-romex-MC-cable-dispenser-models.asp:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

poppy said:


> There is no comparison to the wire wheel from associated products.
> Tried'em all, and for $130, though it may sound steep, they are so well built, and work so well, for one man pulls. Your first day using it you will regret that you didn't purchase a couple the first go around, or at the very least you will be looking to scrape up some extra cash and thinking of ways to justify another one.
> 
> You can set 2 or 3 up, climb up into the rafters and literally run with six 12/2 homeruns in your hand. Single manned homerun pulling machines. Not just 12/2 but 10/2, 10/3, 8/3 etc. Simply the best. And NO, I am not a paid spokesman.
> ...


I thought the price was high until I got it and we used it for the first time. Well worth the investment.


----------

